# About Codename JB closed...



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

Hi, anybody know why codename topic is closed ?

Thx

Envoyé depuis mon Transformer TF101 avec Tapatalk


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Check out his twitter. Or if not a twiterrer (?), Google his name & twitter.

Sent from my gNex


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

He stated why on his twitter page. It's a shame, but can't say I blame him. The thread did get a few boneheads in there from time to time. I have much less reason to drop by this site everyday now that my favorite ROM is no longer here.


----------



## Billouetaudrey (May 12, 2012)

stickerbob said:


> He stated why on his twitter page. It's a shame, but can't say I blame him. The thread did get a few boneheads in there from time to time. I have much less reason to drop by this site everyday now that my favorite ROM is no longer here.


Oky thx

Envoyé depuis mon Transformer TF101 avec Tapatalk


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

His ROMs are awesome hope he keeps working on them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

acoleman.mobile said:


> His ROMs are awesome hope he keeps working on them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Agreed. Wasn't following him on G+ before... I am now!


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

If anyone finds a good place to discuss his builds please post here, I will do the same. I don't really think that the Google+ comments area are going to be a very good place to discuss.


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

We should keep this topic open that way we can all know when updates are available. We can post on here for anyone that may be following this topic.

Good idea lol you were thinking the same thing as me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is he soo sensitive? Isn't he the one that f$%ed up? He wants a second chance but he gets butt hurt so easy..

G NEXUS


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So what is his Twitter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I think BlackDroid is DT in disguise.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Why is he soo sensitive? Isn't he the one that f$� up? He wants a second chance but he gets butt hurt so easy..
> 
> G NEXUS


Sounds just like another Dev that everyone loves for some reason 

Edit: damnit. Ninjad

Double edit: I do very much love Codename though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> So what is his Twitter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


@CodenameAndroid


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> Why is he soo sensitive? Isn't he the one that f$%ed up? He wants a second chance but he gets butt hurt so easy..
> 
> G NEXUS


Pretty sure this is the reason. People can't let it go. He apologized already. Tried to make peace and still there are jack @sses that won't let the past stay in the past. Don't like his ROMs or him go to different threads.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> Why is he soo sensitive? Isn't he the one that f$? up? He wants a second chance but he gets butt hurt so easy..
> 
> G NEXUS


? Second chance? I'm new to codename android please explain.

I love the ROM and don't really care I'm just curious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

In before the lock. My opinion, good riddance.


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> In before the lock. My opinion, good riddance.


Take your opinion elsewhere troll. We are here trying to keep it alive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Funny part is I never cared what the drama was about I just thought the roms ran great on my phone. Ultimately that's all any of us should care about. When people place too much reality in forums nobody wins. In the end this is just a phone not an episode of days of our lives.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Two words. Drama. Queen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

akellar said:


> In before the lock. My opinion, good riddance.


You should change your usertitle from Site Contributor. Posts like this doesn't contribute at all. We want this site to have the best ROMs available. I've use this ROM plenty of times and always was one of the best.


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like rootzwiki is going to be as bad as xda developers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Funny part is I never cared what the drama was about I just thought the roms ran great on my phone. Ultimately that's all any of us should care about. When people place too much reality in forums nobody wins. In the end this is just a phone not an episode of days of our lives.


I find that sad. If someone steals code & takes credit, that's not right. Maybe you guys should find some morals.

The guy has done shady things multiple times over the years & now he's done something to droid forums. He's had enough chances & failed every time.

Edit: & don't hate on the mods here for having a sense of ethics/morals. Take a look at yourself instead, if you think the crap this guy does is ok.

I try not to bash on cna/blackdroid users because most don't know what has happened behind the scenes, but if you are informed, then you can leave with him.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

No loss, we still have all the original Roms that all his mods come from.

After what he did, does he actually think there would not be any haters. There will always be haters no matter what you do, for obviously reasons he probably had more.

Anyway, from reading through his thread he had alot of supporters as well and for that reason he should have been able to ignore everyone else.


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I find that sad. If someone steals code & takes credit, that's not right. Maybe you guys should find some morals.
> 
> The guy has done shady things multiple times over the years & now he's done something to droid forums. He's had enough chances & failed every time.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


I'm sure you have never made a mistake. Who the hell cares. It was a great ROM and I've tried lots of jb ROMs and had issues with most of them so if he did steal it he also made it work correctly. And if you don't use the rom or support it move on no one made you come in this topic and spill your bs propaganda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

acoleman.mobile said:


> I'm sure you have never made a mistake. Who the hell cares. It was a great ROM and I've tried lots of jb ROMs and had issues with most of them so if he did steal it he also made it work correctly. And if you don't use the rom or support it move on no one made you come in this topic and spill your bs propaganda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


The op wanted to know why the thread was closed. How is my post off topic?

Edit: & yes i have made mistakes, but i learn from them & correct my behavior.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Count me as an impartial supporter. This is the first time I have used a CNA rom and I love it. I'm running it on both my GNex and N7. Do I care about anything else other than having a highly customized rom with tons of features that just work? Nope.

Just to use AOKP as an example (and only an example), where are they with their JellyBean release? I used them exclusively in the ICS days. I flashed their JB build last week for all of 10 seconds. It was so incomplete that I went back to CNA, which has everything and just works. Is it possible that other devs are the ones giving them shit? Because I give zero fucks about stuff like that and applaud CNA for getting all this stuff to work as solidly as it does in such a small window while other big name devs are touting their roms as alpha with a bunch of pieces missing and/or replaced with placeholder stubs, or STUPID useless crap features (Protekk O'Clock anyone?).


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Count me as an impartial supporter. This is the first time I have used a CNA rom and I love it. Do I care about anything else other than having a highly customized rom with tons of features that just work? Nope.
> 
> Just to use AOKP as an example, where are they with their JellyBean release? I flashed theirs last week for about 10 seconds. It was so incomplete that I went back to CNA, which has everything and just works. Is it possible that other devs are the ones giving them shit? Because I give zero fucks about stuff like that and appaud CNA for getting all this stuff to work as solidly as it does in such a small window while other big name devs are touting their roms as alpha with a bunch of pieces missing and replaced with placeholder stubs.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Count me as an impartial supporter. This is the first time I have used a CNA rom and I love it. Do I care about anything else other than having a highly customized rom with tons of features that just work? Nope.
> 
> Just to use AOKP as an example, where are they with their JellyBean release? I used them exclusively in the ICS days. I flashed their JB build last week for all of 10 seconds. It was so incomplete that I went back to CNA, which has everything and just works. Is it possible that other devs are the ones giving them shit? Because I give zero fucks about stuff like that and applaud CNA for getting all this stuff to work as solidly as it does in such a small window while other big name devs are touting their roms as alpha with a bunch of pieces missing and replaced with placeholder stubs, or STUPID useless crap features (Protekk O'Clock anyone?).


And this is why people have a problem with CNA. Because the common user doesn't understand that CNA takes from other roms while creating nothing itself and not providing back to the community. You point out AOKP, where do you think 80% of CNA's rom came from?


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

akellar said:


> And this is why people have a problem with CNA. Because the common user doesn't understand that CNA takes from other roms while creating nothing itself and not providing back to the community. You point out AOKP, where do you think 80% of CNA's rom came from?


Don't get me wrong.... I understand perfectly well that a majority of their features come from AOKP. As I stated, I was an avid AOKP user and many of the features in CNA feel right at home to me. The point in bringing up AOKP was to simply point out that CNA has all this stuff working while AOKP is full of stubs, and I don't really see why that is.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I think BlackDroid is DT in disguise.


Quite.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Count me as an impartial supporter. This is the first time I have used a CNA rom and I love it. I'm running it on both my GNex and N7. Do I care about anything else other than having a highly customized rom with tons of features that just work? Nope.
> 
> Just to use AOKP as an example (and only an example), where are they with their JellyBean release? I used them exclusively in the ICS days. I flashed their JB build last week for all of 10 seconds. It was so incomplete that I went back to CNA, which has everything and just works. Is it possible that other devs are the ones giving them shit? Because I give zero fucks about stuff like that and applaud CNA for getting all this stuff to work as solidly as it does in such a small window while other big name devs are touting their roms as alpha with a bunch of pieces missing and/or replaced with placeholder stubs, or STUPID useless crap features (Protekk O'Clock anyone?).


Nothing like knocking the original devs of the tweaks he uses. Real classy.


----------



## jwhirl06 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


----------



## midnight assassin (Jun 7, 2011)

Right now the bottom line is if you like his ROMs you can still get them and enjoy them you just have to get them from another location. So his supporters can still support and his non supporters won't be reminded of his past. Personally I'm on neither side because I don't know about the past nor do I really have the time or desire to dig it up. I tend to crack flash, so I have a nand of the most current cna. And currently trying a different flavor today:huh:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


Beautifully stated.


----------



## acoleman.mobile (Sep 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> And this is why people have a problem with CNA. Because the common user doesn't understand that CNA takes from other roms while creating nothing itself and not providing back to the community. You point out AOKP, where do you think 80% of CNA's rom came from?


They all came from Google to start with, are they here crying too? No they aren't just people like you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## oz0ne (Jun 19, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

His negative reputation doesn't only come from kanging code. There are other circumstances as well.


----------



## Ronuno (Mar 25, 2012)

An excellent ROM = many supporters of a dev/ rom. 
That's what happens with BD. He makes great builds and ppl follow.
What happened at droid forums?


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

akellar said:


> And this is why people have a problem with CNA. Because the common user doesn't understand that CNA takes from other roms while creating nothing itself and not providing back to the community. You point out AOKP, where do you think 80% of CNA's rom came from?


And isn't this what comes with open source code!? If they don't want someone to use it they shouldn't be posting it as open source. With that being said I am a firm believer in giving credit where credit is due!

Ninja'd, should read read few more posts ahead before posting.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

stickerbob said:


> And isn't this what comes with open source code!? If they don't want someone to use it they shouldn't be posting it as open source. With that being said I am a firm believer in giving credit where credit is due!


You are 100% correct and AOKP has no issue with other people using their work. They simply ask for credit and for any fixes to be pushed back to gerrit.


----------



## JayDaKissEP (Mar 15, 2012)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


I totally agree 100%.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


We need to quote this over and over again. Is funny cause when I had my Thunderbolt I never really heard people crying to release source for whatever Rom but for the GNex everyone wants source released. Cm10 and AOKP are open source you can kang them all you want. Just put their name in the credit section and you're fine. Just let us enjoy a great Rom. This is stupid. Just like when people were creating forums and asking for BAMF source, rootz made a news post just about source being release their source was Google they made edits let it be. If they want others to use their work they would be called BAMF open source. If you have open source in your name don't complain about people using your work. Even when they say they got it from you in the op

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


What you say is correct about open source but the past problem was he took code from the CM team, gave them no credit, claimed he did not use their code and then proceeded to knock CMs work.

He was actually called out on this by Cyanogen himself and they proved he actually used their code.

So he uses their code, claims he didn't and then talks shit about their work.

Sorry, but anyone who does not have something good to say about CM and what they do for Android you do not even deserve to be an Android user. Whether you use their Rom or not they earned their respect from all of us.

Sure, CNA is now giving credit but there are people that still question his agenda and not everyone is willing to forget and they have that right and CNA will have to live with the bed he made.

Enough people actually seem to be willing to give him another chance so don't understand why he would close his thread.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, some people seem to be knocking this guy for stealing code. Isn't all the code he's used available openly on guthub? I have looked over his release notes. He includes dev names (romanbb, kejar, jrummy, etc, etc) associated with their respective features.

So there MUST be something else he's done to which I and others are oblivious.

But outside of that, I see him using code that is openly available and crediting the original authors. So what's the problem?

Edit: previous reply has shed some light


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

" It is not as if the original coder asked permission from Google, Samsung, or whoever else to use their code. They made it freely available so anyone can freely modify and release it for free, as well. I think people here need to accept that fact. This is what is so great about open source software. However, if someone is releasing your modified work as their own without giving credit, that is a problem. It is not as if the original coder asked permission from Google, Samsung, or whoever else to use their code. They made it freely available so anyone can freely modify and release it for free, as well. I think people here need to accept that fact. This is what is so great about open source software. However, if someone is releasing your modified work as their own without giving credit, that is a problem."


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Count me as an impartial supporter. This is the first time I have used a CNA rom and I love it. I'm running it on both my GNex and N7. Do I care about anything else other than having a highly customized rom with tons of features that just work? Nope.
> 
> Just to use AOKP as an example (and only an example), where are they with their JellyBean release? I used them exclusively in the ICS days. I flashed their JB build last week for all of 10 seconds. It was so incomplete that I went back to CNA, which has everything and just works. Is it possible that other devs are the ones giving them shit? Because I give zero fucks about stuff like that and applaud CNA for getting all this stuff to work as solidly as it does in such a small window while other big name devs are touting their roms as alpha with a bunch of pieces missing and/or replaced with placeholder stubs, or STUPID useless crap features (Protekk O'Clock anyone?).


I never cared to support CNA for one simple reason:

*He consistently released his rom before other devs using the mods/tweaks/customizations they created and published without giving credit where credit was due.*

I don't care about kanging as long as you give credit where it's due. Did you ever sit down to think why AOKP has taken so long to be come polished? Probably not, judging by this post of yours. All you care about is having your rom to flash. You don't care how it was created or what kind of time and resources was put into building it. Worst of all, you don't care that someone that put time into creating something only to have someone else steal it and take credit for it.

It's people like you, and tool kit users, why I've mostly stopped caring about unlocked bootloaders, kernels, and heavily modified roms.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

mssam said:


> It is not as if the original coder asked permission from Google, Samsung, or whoever else to use their code. They made it freely available so anyone can freely modify and release it for free, as well. I think people here need to accept that fact. This is what is so great about open source software. However, if someone is releasing your modified work as their own without giving credit, that is a problem.


Maybe they did, maybe they didn't. I guarantee you that they give credit where it's due though.


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


Umm, no.
Open Source: 
Free to download, manipulate, & redistribute.
Not free as in free beer!
CNA, is redistributing others work like its free beer...
Open Source is only a win when the community contributes. If this were not the case, Open Source would have never been born.
People need to read the Open Source licensing. Learn software coding, and take a class in ethics...
CNA could be the best, most stable ROM on earth, but without the Open Source communities support??? A couple of end users is Not support!

Sent from my GNex using XSBT2


----------



## Ronuno (Mar 25, 2012)

But BD builds it better and packages it better and they usually run better.
The guys been deving for a long time across many devices and has more skill and knowledge than your other favorite ROM dev.
That being said hes done some questionable moves.
Regardless I love a great ROM and most ppl do. You build it and they will come.
And he got it right now.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

nhat said:


> Maybe they did, maybe they didn't. I guarantee you that they give credit where it's due though.


He gave credit, it was plain as day in the op.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

nhat said:


> I never cared to support CNA for one simple reason:
> 
> *He consistently released his rom before other devs using the mods/tweaks/customizations they created and published without giving credit where credit was due.*
> 
> ...


Please, don't make assumptions... I understand perfectly well the work that goes into AOKP. I am a programmer myself. I understand that having your work unfairly taken from you can be very frustrating and disheartening. Years ago a college professor used a semester project of mine for a client of his, which led to me filing a grievance and him resigning (I am pretty sure he was given an ultimatum to quit or be fired).

But I also understand that if I upload all of my source code and make it freely available, it is unreasonable of me to throw a fit when people sync and compile it because they are not acting the way I want them to act, or using the code in a way that I want them to use it.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

aLeXandEr said:


> Umm, no.
> Open Source:
> Free to download, manipulate, & redistribute.
> Not free as in free beer!
> ...


This x1000
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

S#*w all you 12 year old children making a fuss about Codename! Get over yourself and then get over the past!

Still got a problem with it? Take it somewhere else, I suggest apple


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

mssam said:


> He gave credit, it was plain as day in the op.


You obviously did not read through this thread as no one was questioning what he did in his current thread.

Read first so you will know what you are talking about before making comments.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> What you say is correct about open source but the past problem was he took code from the CM team, gave them no credit, claimed he did not use their code and then proceeded to knock CMs work.
> 
> He was actually called out on this by Cyanogen himself and they proved he actually used their code.
> 
> ...


I missed all that. That's pretty messed up. I agree that's a horrid thing to do. I also agree that since he apologized and wants a second chance, if the DEV's he "borrowed" from are willing to give him another chance shouldn't the rest of the community?

Isn't bad enough we have to fight iPhone fanboys constantly & continually hear about Apple trying to sue every Android developer. Now we have fights amongst the community.

Can't we all just get along?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> I missed all that. That's pretty messed up. I agree that's a horrid thing to do. I also agree that since he apologized and wants a second chance, if the DEV's he "borrowed" from are willing to give him another chance shouldn't the rest of the community?
> 
> Isn't bad enough we have to fight iPhone fanboys constantly & continually hear about Apple trying to sue every Android developer. Now we have fights amongst the community.
> 
> ...


From what I saw, a lot of people where willing to give him another chance and he had a lot of supporters. That is why everyone is questioning why he closed his thread.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just like everything in this country the few control the fate of the many. Sad days we live in.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> From what I saw, a lot of people where willing to give him another chance and he had a lot of supporters. That is why everyone is questioning why he closed his thread.


I flashed CNA the day it was first released for JB & have been using it as my DD. I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

The guy screwed up! he apologised, he had people remind him about every day, he went away for a while. He came back and did everything right and still people with petty grudges remind him every day.

I don't blame him for leaving here, its shame a few have to ruin it for everyone because of their own views.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't run CNA but I think its time to get off the guys back. There is another GNex dev who did the same thing as CNA a while ago and I never see anyone giving him a hard time. I think its a grudge and I wish users and other devs would leave it in the past. While I don't run his ROMs I always appreciate having more ROM choices and devs supporting the GNex.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

this site is getting more and more rediculous each day. don't you people have something better to stress out and freak over? job, bills, family, friends....life?
I come here for fun, or at least i used to. Starting to sound and look like apple vs samsung. it's all because of money or "donations".


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lets sum this up, and just let it go already.

If you like CNA, search him out, wherever the ROM is posted now. It is not here because he asked for it to be removed.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> Lets sum this up, and just let it go already.
> 
> If you like CNA, search him out, wherever the ROM is posted now. It is not here because he asked for it to be removed.


Good point. And if you don't like him or his ROMs don't go in threads discussing them or him. Don't search them out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

MFD00M said:


> this site is getting more and more rediculous each day. don't you people have something better to stress out and freak over? job, bills, family, friends....life?
> I come here for fun, or at least i used to. Starting to sound and look like apple vs samsung. it's all because of money or "donations".


Couldn't agree with you more! I am also here for fun and can't stand feeling like I am in a soap opera. Some people put way to much into something that is no more than a hobby for most of us.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the sad part is people can't have a debate without getting their Spider Man undies in a bunch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

XxNLGxX said:


> I think the sad part is people can't have a debate without getting their Spider Man undies in a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Never a fan of Spiderman. Always liked Ironman better. Smart dude builds techno suit. Lots of money. Living the dream

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> You obviously did not read through this thread as no one was questioning what he did in his current thread.
> 
> Read first so you will know what you are talking about before making comments.


Oh, I can assure you I know exactly what I'm talking about . I've been reading this thread since it posted, did my homework a long time ago and have had quite a few discussions about it. In fact, we can take this a few steps further if you would like.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Why is this conversation still going on? Lol.

Codename has credits in his op

His variation is currently working better than other roms.

Nuff said

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

That's the point, the past is the past, lets move forward.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nobody finds it odd that he tried to come back under a different alias? If he was truly sorry and knew what he did wrong then he should have came back as BlackDroid and not have been an ass challenging other devs to push users to his ROM.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Delete please


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Delete


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Delete


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd rather use a Drew Garen rom anyway.

/wait for it...


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't know what all the fuss is about, but I can say after being on Rootzwiki for nearly a year, they are good at what they do and to me it seems like they treat the devs well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wiki-Droid (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh geez...it's been two years and people are stil whining about giving credit?

This is what makes the Android community look like a bunch of fools.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I'd rather use a Drew Garen rom anyway.
> 
> /wait for it...


Bahahahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wiki-Droid said:


> Oh geez...it's been two years and people are stil whining about giving credit?
> 
> This is what makes the Android community look like a bunch of fools.


----------



## rick4536 (Jul 19, 2011)

Isn't the bottom line that he chose to leave.nobody forced him.I agree that his rom is pretty good and he had a lot of supporters.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Never a fan of Spiderman. Always liked Ironman better. Smart dude builds techno suit. Lots of money. Living the dream
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol you've got a point there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait... Blackdroid?! Wasn't it him that even took the change log of another dev and posted it with his releases before?! Like, verbatim.. lol.. *if* that's the same guy, then yeah.. he's done more than simply not give credit.

Edit: a little searching provided me with an answer.. same guy. It was the "UltimateDroid" ROM that would get an "update" every time another ROM did, with same issues and same change log. He would say he was working on fixes, but they only came when another dev fixed the problem. Not only did he steal work, he would pretend to be actually doing the work, until someone else had it finished.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

At this point after reading everything I have no idea who did it, where they did it, what they did it with.

All I know is that CNA is one of the best JB ROMs I've used so far and it has all the little things I like. Hopefully there's more to come.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

like a bunch of highschool girls. None of you look good in all this complaining, you all look immature, both sides of the argument.


----------



## cellhelp03 (Aug 6, 2012)

jwhirl06 said:


> Can someone explain the definition of open source? Isn't it against the GNU agreement or something like that to patent or copyright modules built upon the source? I thought it was pretty much open season with the code. Every day gets worse and worse with people throwing fits about this and that. Get over it, move on. You can't steal work that was open to begin with, otherwise we're all thieves of Google's source code.


There will be a new thread soon for codename BD ultimate droid whatever we can all go there soon


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

samthe2can said:


> The guy screwed up! he apologised, he had people remind him about every day, he went away for a while. He came back and did everything right and still people with petty grudges remind him every day.
> 
> I don't blame him for leaving here, its shame a few have to ruin it for everyone because of their own views.


Old feelings die hard. Did his apology include:

Returning the phone he stole from Droidforums?
Returning the money he stole for a closed beta that never happened (Samsung Fascinate)? Thems were not donations. They were REQUIRED to be part of the beta test.

CNA's hypocrisy extends far past any kanging or spats with CM.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm guessing most of his supporters here weren't around a year or two ago. He basically offended all the real devs and has never really answered for many things. I used his ROMs a few times back in the day, and was really pissed that, as a user, I was being flat out lied to by the person I was supporting. I've been on droidforums since before the OG Moto Droid was released and saw what he did first hand. It was dirty, plain and simple... it's not an "oops, my bad" kind of thing. It was intentionally misleading and lying to get recognition and donations.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> At this point after reading everything I have no idea who did it, where they did it, what they did it with.
> 
> All I know is that CNA is one of the best JB ROMs I've used so far and it has all the little things I like. Hopefully there's more to come.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No shit! I works because its someone else's shit!

G NEXUS


----------



## cellhelp03 (Aug 6, 2012)

Raziel36 said:


> I'm guessing most of his supporters here weren't around a year or two ago. He basically offended all the real devs and has never really answered for many things. I used his ROMs a few times back in the day, and was really pissed that, as a user, I was being flat out lied to by the person I was supporting. I've been on droidforums since before the OG Moto Droid was released and saw what he did first hand. It was dirty, plain and simple... it's not an "oops, my bad" kind of thing. It was intentionally misleading and lying to get recognition and donations.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been a fan of ultimate droid since my Droid 1 when it first dropped. BD is the man f the soap opera bs


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

cellhelp03 said:


> I've been a fan of ultimate droid since my Droid 1 when it first dropped. BD is the man f the soap opera bs


Thing is.. it's not BS.. it's facts. He has screwed over many people and lied to everyone multiple times. I have yet to see any info to suggest that he has ever actually coded anything, himself. At best, his ROMs are a mashup of other people's work, with little to no actual contribution of his own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cellhelp03 (Aug 6, 2012)

Raziel36 said:


> Thing is.. it's not BS.. it's facts. He has screwed over many people and lied to everyone multiple times. I have yet to see any info to suggest that he has ever actually coded anything, himself. At best, his ROMs are a mashup of other people's work, with little to no actual contribution of his own.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If it is mash ups then this is exactly what I was looking for. ...they are all mashups oh well


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

First of all, I encourage anyone who is interested in understanding what is expected of developers at RootzWiki to thoroughly read the Developer Indoc. RootzWiki makes no apologies whatsoever for requesting those people who host their ROMs, kernels, themes, etc. here follow a simple, well-laid-out, professional code of conduct that protects them, the end user, and the site. A significant number of issues related with failure to follow the Developer Indoc are handled behind the scenes, quietly, and with no obstruction to the end user. Issues are resolved in a timely manner, positive relationships are preserved, and no one but the staff and the developer know anything is different. That's the way it should work.

RootzWiki's goal is to provide an inclusive, diverse community where developers may hone their craft and end users can receive assistance, with both parties having their dignity protected. When something blows up and people start to get vocal, the Android community needs to ask itself: What went wrong with the process? Why, out of all the issues that are dealt with on a daily basis, did this one thing blow up and to the extent that it did? Our Developer Indoc is open for all to see for the very specific reason of allowing the community to take a peek into the inner workings of the site. 9 times out of 10, developers who depart RootzWiki do so because they've decided that they do not wish to be held to the same standards that we expect of all of our vetted and approved members. Believe it or not, we do hate to see developers go. Ultimately it is their choice whether or not they want to stay beholden to a high professional ethos. When they do depart in contempt of the expected standards, are they going to do so proclaiming all is sunshine and roses? Absolutely not.

Taking my Admin hat off for a moment and speaking personally, enthusiast to enthusiast: the future of the Android platform is dependent on us developing cultural standards that encourage professional, appropriate behavior and relationships. Watch your favorite developer as they operate on forums, Twitter, G+; you'll see behavioral trends. Track the way sites, other developers, and end users are talked about. Watch the frequency of site hops, changed allegiances, rants and raves, and dismissals of valid concerns. Then, decide whether or not that's the culture you want to cultivate. Responsible flashing means more than just knowing which app pack to use; it also means vetting the developer and deciding whether or not you wish to support the total package. Terrell Owens may be one heck of a great wide receiver, but he sure has played for a lot of teams. There's a reason for that, and it works the same with with developers in the Android community. I'd take a Jerry Rice over a Terrell Owens any day.


----------

